# Peerless PL23 lathe restoration



## chrisz3 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello everyone! I just bought a small old lathe branded as PEERLESS PL23.its like 9x20 inch size.
last currently am in a proccess of rebuild,
I replaced all bearings and i am trying to make it work apropriatly.
A few parts were missing but i am in a good way so far
Here are some photos


----------



## Firstram (Feb 1, 2022)

That looks like a solid lathe, be sure to post updates of your progress!


----------



## chrisz3 (Feb 2, 2022)

I do have tons of questions, but i try to search for info before asking, this way i learn better, i will for sure post some questions and photos of the progress.


----------



## chrisz3 (Feb 3, 2022)

Soo there were some parts missing on the gearbox, i am not totally sure but here is what i did so far.
The gear that slides on the gearing axle and switch between the Feed Rod and Leadscrew Lever was somehow weird to be there since the knob that changes the Feed Rod/Leadscrew Lever would touch the other gears on the left position.
So i switched them with the gear on the Leadscrew and everything looks in its possition now...they were praktically the same gears but the spacers on each side were a little wider so now it wont touch the other gears.
Also on the leadscrew (i suppose cause i dont have a manual) there should be a thrush bearing between the gear and the housing and not just 3 washers,BUT the axle is 18mm and i didnt find any thrush bearing that would be 9mm width(so it lines with the other gear) and 18mm internal diameter but i did found a 17x30x9mm.
Anyway i do own a lathe now, so i took it, opened the internal diameter to 18mm and everything went to its place now.all moving parts look to do their job as they suppose to... do you guys see anything weird?
Also i would like to know if there is a way to replace the brass oil pipe that is totally ruined and is suppose to lubricate the gearbox


----------

